# Bedtime story



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,

Once upon a time in feb 2010 two Rapido owners drifted around their annual visit to the NEC. They were considering selling their Rapido and downsizing. They ended up on the HymerUk stand getting their free coffee,as you do, when they looked around a new Hymer 614. They hadn't enough dosh to buy it, but after a very generous part exchange offer, of almost the same amount as they had paid for the Rapido a year before, they worked out that they could afford the Classic example of the 614. Delivery date....... the end of May. The end of May came and confusion reigned. Hymers didn't make that model in right hand drive any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hymers offered them their new Hymer Bclass equivalent a 594B. What they didn't know was that Hymers were not going to release any new vans of the new model until after the Dusseldorf show. What happened was 5 months of chaos. Noone new what was going to happen, when the van would be delivered. What was going to be included in the spec or what it was going to look like except for the promotional pics on the Hymer webb site.

The good news was that we collected the van on Monday. The spec was absolutely superb. Everything we had asked for on the old 614 was included with lowering back bed, 3 litre engine, carpets,
second battery and loads more including the champagne metalic finn
ish. This van looks the bees knees. It is the first new shape Hymer to be on the road and is a credit to the new thinking of the company. One strange thing though.....it wasn't wired for TV so as well as transfering the Camos onto the roof and trunking it in I have had to take the unit out above the fridge,freezer and oven unit...... Still its only 8 screws and a bit of wiring...............

Chuffed     isn't the word


----------

